# Mixing canned food with dry



## 02SVT (Jan 15, 2011)

Ever since I first got my pup, we have been adding some canned food to her dry, just because the person who had her prior did this. She gets fed twice a day and gets the canned in the mornings...1/4 of a 13/12oz can mixed in. Since she is 6 months now...is there any benefit to continuing to do this?

If so...some good canned food suggestions that aren't super expensive would also be appreciated:biggrin1:

I'm switching her over to Acana soon so I'd like a good quality canned food to compliment it.


----------



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

i use to feed my dog dry with can. and i did it cuz she was very skinny and hardly ate, and it helped keep weight on her. now i feed raw and she loves it eats just fine. with can and dry mixed she went to the bathroom alot more than on raw, with can and dry she took a s*** _(edited by CorgiPaws for foul language_) like 3 to 4 times just in 30 min of her mornign walk.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

02SVT said:


> I'm switching her over to Acana soon so I'd like a good quality canned food to compliment it.


Canned food generally has more protein and fewer carbs than kibble and is a good alternative/supplement to raw/homecooked. They also are an easy way to rotate protein sources. Try to avoid more unusual proteins like duck, venison, rabbit, etc. You may need to feed them some day if your dog develops a food intolerance to more common proteins.

Many manufacturers offer canned foods that are almost entirely meat without any fillers: Merrick Before Grain, Wysong, Evo, Wellness, Evanger's. Any of these would be a great addition to Acana.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Adding canned food increases the protein percentage. It's better to supplement meat or canned meat with kibble. Why not just give table scrap meat? Between that and acana you doing very well. Here are some canned foods that wont break the bank

By Nature Natural 95% Meat Beef Formula Canned Dog Food

By Nature Natural 95% Meat Chicken Formula Canned Dog Food

By Nature Natural 95% Meat Turkey and Bacon Formula Canned Dog Food

By Nature Natural 95% Meat Beef, Chicken and Liver Formula Canned Dog Food


This one has rice in it, but it's $.75 a can

4health™ Lamb & Rice Formula Dog Food, 13.2 oz. - 1159242 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Not only is adding in canned to the diet a way to rotate proteins it is also a great way to add in some extra moisture as well....


----------



## 02SVT (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I'll keep feeding her the 1/4 of a can. I had just wanted to mix a little bit in so she didn't start to ignore dry food, as of my friends dog's have done this.




cast71 said:


> Adding canned food increases the protein percentage. It's better to supplement kibble with meat or canned meat. Why not just give table scrap meat? Between that and acana you doing very well. Here are some canned foods that wont break the bank
> 
> By Nature Natural 95% Meat Beef Formula Canned Dog Food
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion that looks good to me, plus my local place carries it. Excellent.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

cast71 said:


> By Nature Natural 95% Meat Beef Formula Canned Dog Food
> 
> By Nature Natural 95% Meat Chicken Formula Canned Dog Food
> 
> ...


I forgot about By Nature! Those cans are a very good value. I wish my cats liked them better  The 95% meat foods are really good for cats that enjoy them.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I always mix canned meat, like Evanger's, BG, Wellness 95%, etc. with my dogs' food to add more moisture. It has really helped my "picky" one to eat more heartily. It also makes it easier to add in any supplements that might be needed. I tend to keep the same base kibble for quite awhile, but change the can food with every empty can. A can lasts my dogs approx. 3-4 days (in the fridge, of course! :wink


----------

